# Another Contest to win a Watercolor Painting of your Horse!



## lilruffian

It's me again! :lol: I've been painting like crazy lately, but havent had alot of time to practice my skills with the watercolors. So, i thought i'd hold another picture contest with a watercolor painting going to the winner!

They're done on 9X12'' watercolor paper and the photo you submit DOES NOT have to be the one i paint.

*OK, rules:*
-Each person is allowed 2 photo submissions
-Photos must be of a *horse in action* (running, rearing, trotting, jumping, anything)
Contest will end in one week from today, so on the 13th of October 2011. Afterwhich i will narrow the submissions down to my top 10 and send it to an anonymous voting at the polls. Trying to keep it fair everyone!
TIP: pictures should be as clear as possible:wink:

Good luck!
Here is a link to my Wildest Art Journal thread for reference;
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/wildest-art-journal-61297/


----------



## lilruffian

*bump*


----------



## Endiku

well poo. All of my good pictures are at stand stills! Beautiful work though =]


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I love your work!

My pictures are not amazing but they look beautiful to me and I guess that counts for something haha.

They are both trotting shots


----------



## lilruffian

Oo, i like that first one!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Thanks! it's my favorite picture of him so far.


----------



## Golden Horse

Here is Mr Gilmore moving


----------



## equiniphile

Fingers crossed! This is my goofy TB Excel:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Going to go old school....this is my mom & her heart horse in the early 70's. Libby was a Coca-Cola addict, it was always her reward for doing well. Unfortunately she liked it too much, she once plowed down a judge to take the can of Coke in her hand.


----------



## lilruffian

Great pictures guys! Love the coca cola addict lol!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks! She was one heck of mare even with her silly quirks!


----------



## PonyGuru

Is this moving enough


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's my enteries!

Cheyenne running.










Sapphire running.


----------



## becca1584

Bruticus rearing <3










Bruticus scratching <3


----------



## Poseidon

First, I love love _love_ that picture of Zenyatta. Wow. 

Second, Abbykins!


----------



## HowClever

Fanta










Hugo


----------



## wild_spot




----------



## TremayneLove

Here Are Some Pictures Of Bell Bell :3


----------



## Savvy Debonair

My silly boy who is "terrified of water"


----------



## AngieLee

None of mine are that great but hey, i'll give it a shot

Cody









Cody again









Teddy


----------



## lilruffian

Lovely pictures everyone! Yes, the horse can be grazing. I guess really only one foot has to be off the ground to be moving, eh? lol


----------



## SkyeAngel

ahhh, I wish I could win this, your art is _gorgeous._

here's my best movers:


----------



## vikki92

Here is a picture of my horse Gabriella when she was a foal. 









And Dakota


----------



## Endiku

Evidently I was wrong. I was scouring all of my pictures, and I actually did find some decent pictures!

Our lesson horse Xcia; who generally doesn't even move past a walk- having some fun in the cooler weather we're having.








this would of been such a beautiful shot without those kids in the backround, and Gorilla crowhopping on the side... (this was Bella's IDUNWANNAWORKMOM run!)


----------



## Golden Horse

What like this Endiku?










Hope you don't mind


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

*Disclaimer on the first pic: IGNORE THE BIG WHITE GRANNY PANTIES!! lol They were part of a photo montage I did for the Big Girl Panties thread here on HF and I kinda forgot I was wearing them because I was having so much fun riding*








Aires' first canter under saddle:


----------



## Endiku

Golden Horse said:


> What like this Endiku?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind


 
YES!!! GH, you just made my day. *squeals and runs off with picture* it's much better now!


----------



## Angelina1

DraftyAiresMum - I nearly fell off my chair when I saw your granny panties - that is so funny!! (and sooooooo brave!!) I just Love that photo...

Here is my entry (I don't have any amazing action shots) this is me at the back riding my beautiful boy "Precious" and my daughter in the front riding her horse "Vinny" note: they do have one foot off the ground each! LOL!!
This photo was taken by our local Newspaper for promoting the Standardbred as a riding horse... it was a very proud moment..


----------



## Angelina1

Yeah!! Found an action shot (so this is my 2nd entry) - this is a young rescued mare that we were training to saddle - after this little hiccup she did really well and is the sweetest mare... she was rehomed with a lovely family and is ridden by thier teenage daughter...


----------



## manca

Here is my Candy the crazy horse :lol:








(sorry for bad quality, I took it with my phone)


And trotting


----------



## Golden Horse

Awesome pic I love it, she doesn't look like a kids pony there :rofl:


----------



## whiskeynoo

Here's two of whisks. Some great entry's so far.


----------



## sommsama09

Here are mine  plz excuse my leg position.. XD i dont ride like that 

2nd pic is of Makybe Diva we did  - if you do her can you please take out the flowers in the way?


----------



## beau159

Great paintings. I would definately love one! Is it okay to have riders too?


----------



## amp23

Blurry, 6-7 year old picture taken on a phone but it's one of my favorites! I pretty much learned to ride on this amazing Arabian mare, Pippi!


----------



## amp23

Sorry for the double post.. But I just found a few of my boy, Hunter!

BTW, I LOVE your artwork!


----------



## BarefootBugsy




----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Love your work tinyliny  Great photos everyone  

Here are my entries: 

1. Pumpkin doing his rearing trick. I know, not the safest thing to have taught, but he never does it unless asked. 
2. My friend jumping him his highest, 85 cm.


----------



## paintluver

Here is my Romeo being a goofball


----------



## whiskeynoo

That first picture of Romeo looks like he's trying to walk like a dinosaur haha


----------



## lilruffian

Wow! Great pictures guys!


----------



## ACNeumann

What a great idea!!! Everyone has some great pictures!

I don't have too many pictures - it's the first year my boy and I have been showing... we've got a long way to go, but here are two shots from our one recognized dressage show we did this summer (note: he is so bleached.... sad.... constant struggle having a black horse!! :?)


----------



## Crossover

Great contest...


----------



## mom2pride

One of my faves ever of my mare...










And another...


----------



## paintluver

whiskeynoo said:


> That first picture of Romeo looks like he's trying to walk like a dinosaur haha


Bahaha I never noticed that before, but he does!


----------



## Kato

My horse doing her favorite activity....sleeping.....(all 4 feet are off the ground) and Itching.


----------



## becca1584

becca1584 said:


> Bruticus rearing <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruticus scratching <3


I'm just reposting because I moved my photo's around 

*Bruticus rearing*










*Bruticus Laying down*


----------



## BillyRox

Billy Cantring 









Beach bareback Ridding


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Well all four feet ARE off of the ground


----------



## Kato

What can I say she is the laziest 4 year old I have ever met!! ****


----------



## amp23

Kato said:


> What can I say she is the laziest 4 year old I have ever met!! ****


omg you have not met the 4 year old I ride at work!! i've never seen such a lazy horse before, she's lazier than our 19 year old!


----------



## Endiku

when does this contest end?


----------



## lilruffian

The 13th of October


----------



## ohmyitschelle

_So glad I came to HF today and saw this! I've decided to enter hehe.




















Thanks for looking at my entry 
_


----------



## ItzKayley

So happy I found this today!


----------



## Rowzy

I'm glad I decided to check out the contests today 

Here's Gypsy:










And this is Roma... Is this one 'in motion' enough?


----------



## Fellpony

Here is my entry


----------



## equiniphile

Ooh, I'm excited!! One more day


----------



## lilruffian

Oh so many pretty "action" photos lol Gonna be tough picking a top 10! So far i've narrowed it down to 13 ha ha


----------



## Golden Horse

LOl good luck with narrowing it down, rather you than me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Angelina1 said:


> DraftyAiresMum - I nearly fell off my chair when I saw your granny panties - that is so funny!! (and sooooooo brave!!) I just Love that photo...


Yeah, I don't think I'm EVER going to live down the granny panties.  Nothin' brave about it...I just don't really care what other people think. lol


----------



## TurnNBurn625

this is skippy


----------



## TurnNBurn625

this is whiskey


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks for all the wonderful entries guys!
I narrowed it down to a top 10 and you can vote here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/watercolor-photo-contest-voting-100329/
The poll will close in 3 days but i'll keep bumping!
I'll probably do another similar contest in a few more months, but to anyone interested in a commission feel free to contact me for pricing. I have been in the habit of give a discount to Horse Forumers!
Watercolor's, for example are $35 for anyone on the forum


----------

